# Help keep me in the shop!



## Kemosabe62 (Mar 14, 2007)

Since the holidays I've gotten my portfolios filled and plan to do some craft shows. I've no displays, pens or bottlestopper. What I'd like to see is those who have made their own. Those of you who wouldn't mind being "emulated" and show your displays here and tutorials, if not too time consuming. Yea it may be cheaper to do store bought, but I need a reason to stay in the shop and be productive. Putting off those spring time honey-do's, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 15, 2007)

Anthony,
I know newer members hate hearing this, but search the archives.  There's a GREAT thread by Ed4Copies (I think) in which he shows his booth, which includes stained glass that LOHL does.  One of the more impressive that I've seen


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jim

Yes sir, I have researched the archives and found a few. I've also been to Ed's site and have seen the bottle stopper display's he makes and was hoping he would chime in as to how he made them. I'd have to make one of those bowl compression thingy's to hold the work, I think.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 15, 2007)

IMHO, wooden displays will compete with your product for attention.


----------

